# Garden sale



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The BCA in Mohandiseen is holding a garden sale on Friday 9th April.
Tables can be booked for 20 le each.
Tables can be used to sell anything that is legal in this country, even second hand goods.
Fowler House the girls orphanage will be selling towels and home made jams
We would be delighted if anyone wanted to sell homemade cakes. If you are a baker you will find that Victoria sponges sell fast as do scones
We usually have a good turn out for these events.
If you would like a table please p.m me

Maiden


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> The BCA in Mohandiseen is holding a garden sale on Friday 9th April.
> Tables can be booked for 20 le each.
> Tables can be used to sell anything that is legal in this country, even second hand goods.
> Fowler House the girls orphanage will be selling towels and home made jams
> ...


Hahahahaha.

I actually clicked onto this thread thinking it was a garden sale, as in selling gardening stuff and plants. I've been looking for a place selling seeds, thought you might have had an answer!!!

Sorry, don't need a table. I'll take a Victoria sponge though


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sam said:


> Hahahahaha.
> 
> I actually clicked onto this thread thinking it was a garden sale, as in selling gardening stuff and plants. I've been looking for a place selling seeds, thought you might have had an answer!!!
> 
> Sorry, don't need a table. I'll take a Victoria sponge though




If anyone comes and sells seeds I will buy some for you

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry it is 20 le for members and 50 le for non members,


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Sorry it is 20 le for members and 50 le for non members,


Those are expensive seeds


----------



## melissa87 (Dec 29, 2009)

are there sales like this in maadi does anyone know? i make alota handmade cards, crafts etc and would be nice to participate in stuff like that


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

melissa87 said:


> are there sales like this in maadi does anyone know? i make alota handmade cards, crafts etc and would be nice to participate in stuff like that




Hi Melissa

Im sorry I have no idea about Maadi... but why not bring them to the BCA? have a stall there and have a look round at the same time.

Happy St Patrick's day to you too x

Maiden


----------



## melissa87 (Dec 29, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi Melissa
> 
> Im sorry I have no idea about Maadi... but why not bring them to the BCA? have a stall there and have a look round at the same time.
> 
> ...


Thanks Maiden  will do once in cairo over summer. il check out whenever there are any fairs etc.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

melissa87 said:


> Thanks Maiden  will do once in cairo over summer. il check out whenever there are any fairs etc.




Melissa, if you are not back until after the summer why not concentrate on Christmas Cards to sell here? 

Maiden


----------



## melissa87 (Dec 29, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Melissa, if you are not back until after the summer why not concentrate on Christmas Cards to sell here?
> 
> Maiden


Thats a great idea actually. il do that then, il have the whole summer to make lots of cards and ill ask u later on then about the details of the xmas fair! thanks again


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> The BCA in Mohandiseen is holding a garden sale on Friday 9th April.
> Tables can be booked for 20 le each.
> Tables can be used to sell anything that is legal in this country, even second hand goods.
> Fowler House the girls orphanage will be selling towels and home made jams
> ...


Why are they selling their Garden - strange thing to do :confused2:
Americans sell their garages
the English sell Village Halls

What is the world coming to:eyebrows:


----------



## Shaanz (Aug 12, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> The BCA in Mohandiseen is holding a garden sale on Friday 9th April.
> Tables can be booked for 20 le each.
> Tables can be used to sell anything that is legal in this country, even second hand goods.
> Fowler House the girls orphanage will be selling towels and home made jams
> ...


Maiden,

Do you have to be a member of the BCA to be involved (as in book a table and sell). And is there an entrance fee besides the fee for the table?

Tnx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Shaanz said:


> Maiden,
> 
> Do you have to be a member of the BCA to be involved (as in book a table and sell). And is there an entrance fee besides the fee for the table?
> 
> Tnx




Hi

No you don't have to be a member, the 50le is your entrance and table fee.
Let me know if you need any more info

Maiden


----------

